# I did it!



## GrantsKat (Jul 29, 2008)

I finally baked my first loaf of bread!!!! I also managed to roast garlic correctly!!!! Yummy
I could very easily become addicted


----------



## JoeV (Jul 29, 2008)

BRAVO!!!!!! Well done. See, it's not as hard as you thought. Now, whip up a batch of NYT dough and bake it tomorrow morning. That's because this loaf will be gone today when those boys of yours get a taste of it.


----------



## Mama (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks yummy Kathe. Good job!!!!


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks Joe!!!
I wont let my boys eat it till their daddy gets home.....he just called asking about it! We LOVE crusty bread, but its so hard to find here, maybe because of the humidity, I dont know, in any case, do you have the recipe for NYT bread? If so could you send it to me, the thread is so long with so many different changes! Thanks!


----------



## texasgirl (Jul 29, 2008)

Look at you!! I told you, your gonna be a great cook girlfriend!! woohoo!!


----------



## marigeorge (Jul 29, 2008)

Wow, that is one good looking loaf of bread.......just remember it can become very addictive! I bake bread a couple times a week.


----------



## JoeV (Jul 29, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> Thanks Joe!!!
> I wont let my boys eat it till their daddy gets home.....he just called asking about it! We LOVE crusty bread, but its so hard to find here, maybe because of the humidity, I dont know, in any case, do you have the recipe for NYT bread? If so could you send it to me, the thread is so long with so many different changes! Thanks!



Check your e-mail for the link and recipe. Have fun, and welcome to the addiction.

Joe

P.S. Ignore the video instructions and follow the recipe. It's tried & true.


----------



## miniman (Jul 29, 2008)

Great stuff. I love home baked bread.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 29, 2008)

VERY nice looking! Could you send me the recipe? I've been meaning to try and make that kiind of loaf.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 29, 2008)

Good job!!!


----------



## babetoo (Jul 29, 2008)

you are looking good. congrats.

babe


----------



## Essiebunny (Jul 29, 2008)

That is a beautiful loaf of bread!! Very good work!


----------



## Adillo303 (Jul 29, 2008)

Great bread kat!!

AC


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!!! Its all gone lol!!
Tomorrow I think I will attempt the NYT bread!!
Oh and pacanis I will PM you the recipe!!
You all inspire me so much! THANKS!!!!


----------



## B'sgirl (Jul 29, 2008)

Nice job, it looks good!


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 29, 2008)

Kathe it looks so good!!!!
What did you use I wanna try too!!!!! 
oh... and nice garlic....


----------



## frgsonmysox (Jul 29, 2008)

oh that looks yummy!!  Please share the recipe!  And I love if you could include directions for roasting garlic too.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 29, 2008)

GrantsKat said:


> Thanks everyone!!!! Its all gone lol!!
> Tomorrow I think I will attempt the NYT bread!!
> Oh and pacanis I will PM you the recipe!!
> You all inspire me so much! THANKS!!!!


 
No-nno, don't PM Him a recipe, post it here for All of Us.


----------



## Dina (Jul 29, 2008)

Woohoo!  You'll be hooked on this now.


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 29, 2008)

Yes, please post here.
That was great looking.
​


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 29, 2008)

Ok everyone heres the recipe!!!These directions are for a conventional oven, but they also have directions for a bread machine, so if anyones interested please let me know! This bread is quite "heavy", assuming I did it right I think its great for dipping in flavored oil.It tasted great to me! If you adjust anything let me know how it turns out
Enjoy!



If anyone wants the recipe for Kathe's "Pillsbury's Rustic Italian Bread" she will be glad to PM it to you - just contact her. - Thanks, kitchenelf


----------



## pacanis (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks!
I finally have a use for that oddball sized measuring spoon King Arthur sold me when I was ordering some baking stuff last year.... they said to use it whenever a recipe called for a package of instant yeat. 
This bread is getting made this week.


----------



## sattie (Jul 29, 2008)

Dang girl... please please share your secrects!!!! I can't make bread if my life depended on it!!! Great job toots!!!

Ok, sorry, did not see the post for the rec till I acted a fool!  Gonna have to give this one a try!


----------



## quicksilver (Jul 30, 2008)

sattie said:


> Dang girl... please please share your secrects!!!! I can't make bread if my life depended on it!!! Great job toots!!!
> 
> Ok, sorry, did not see the post for the rec till I acted a fool! Gonna have to give this one a try!


 

Thanks for the recipe, GrantsK. Sounds easy enough, but I'm with Sattie. Up north, perfect bread. Down here,
What the what? No luck. But I'm gonna try again.
Luckily, I don't have photo equip, so I won't embarrass
myself. At least with bread...............LOL!


----------



## pacanis (Jul 30, 2008)

I took out some beef this morning for some stew. Then I'll make some goulash the next day or two.  All in anticipation of when I make this bread. I sure hope it looks as good.


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 30, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I took out some beef this morning for some stew. Then I'll make some goulash the next day or two. All in anticipation of when I make this bread. I sure hope it looks as good.


 
Im assuming you have baked bread before so therefore it will probably turn out better than mine....please let me know what you think once you've made it!!! 
Me thinks it will be very good for sopping up gravy


----------



## pacanis (Jul 30, 2008)

Me, bake bread? Noooo.
I made crusty bread once, but won't count that because it didn't quite come out. Maybe it did, but it was a little too crusty. Virtually all my bread baking has been done in a bread machine...... like I said in another thread, set it and forget it 
This will be my first attempt at a "real" loaf.


----------



## pacanis (Jul 30, 2008)

Question:
On the final rise, after you have shaped it into a loaf, what do you cover it with?
I've got this fabric stuff.... I don't remember what it's called, but KA sold it to me, it looks like burlap and they said to keep it in the freezer. I _think_ I can use that.... would I dust it with flour first?
Or, would I spray some plastic wrap with oil and cover the loaf with that?


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 30, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Question:
> On the final rise, after you have shaped it into a loaf, what do you cover it with?
> I've got this fabric stuff.... I don't remember what it's called, but KA sold it to me, it looks like burlap and they said to keep it in the freezer. I _think_ I can use that.... would I dust it with flour first?
> Or, would I spray some plastic wrap with oil and cover the loaf with that?


 
I just used a cloth kitchen towel, no flour or spray...I had no problems with it sticking. Im not sure about the burlap, if its kept in the freezer it will be cold and you dont want that, you want to put the bread in a warm place, covered. HTH


----------



## pacanis (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks.
I'm pretty sure that was its use, to cover bread..... it's been a while since I ordered it. The freezer is to store it after using and I used it once. I just don't remember if I put it _on_ the dough, or put the dough on _it_ 
I'll let it warm up some.


----------



## GrantsKat (Jul 30, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Thanks.
> I'm pretty sure that was its use, to cover bread..... it's been a while since I ordered it. The freezer is to store it after using and I used it once. I just don't remember if I put it _on_ the dough, or put the dough on _it_
> I'll let it warm up some.


 
lol
Well Im just guessing here, but I would think you should put it over the bread, since you have formed it already it should be on the pan with the cornmeal on it, ready to go in the oven once it rises


----------



## JillBurgh (Jul 30, 2008)

Kat - I'd totally buy that bread. Go into business already!


----------



## suziquzie (Jul 30, 2008)

For covering rising bread I use an old cloth diaper.... However not ever used as a diaper!!! 
I bought them for spit-up rags when the oldest was born, but they were the wrong kind.... without the padding in the middle... (they all spit ALOT) and after several years of washings have become rather thin... perfect!
They're also good for squeezing liquid out of thawed frozen spinach.


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 30, 2008)

GrantsKat said:
			
		

> I finally baked my first loaf of bread!!!! I also managed to roast garlic correctly!!!! Yummy
> *I could very easily become addicted*


I think you're sprung now.


> I wont let my boys eat it till their daddy gets home.....he just called asking about it! We LOVE crusty bread, but its so hard to find here...


Gives new meaning to The Bread Line Blues.

Congratulations and welcome from a fellow junkie.


----------



## Aria (Jul 30, 2008)

*You Must Try New York Times Bread Recipe*

WOW...success.  GREAT looking loaf.

Now you MUST try the New York Times Bread Recipe.   You can check the thread that Gretchen started a while back.

You can also check post #195 that has my directions.  On post #360 you can view a photo of the loaf I baked.

This is a wonderful thread to visit.  Many members and many super tips.

And the BREAD....one to must try.  Aria


----------



## deelady (Sep 6, 2008)

OK so I am in the middle of making your bread Grantskat! It is rising right now!! Wish me luck because I have only made bread 2x's in my life and that was about 10yrs ago!! If this goes well the NY bread recipe is next!
....I can't be the ONLY one on this sight who doesnt make their own bread!!


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 6, 2008)

lol deelady!!! Im sure it will come out wonderful! Hey even pacanis made it & his looked even better than mine
I have yet to try the NYT bread yet. Ive been playing around with different flavored bread sticks & focaccia!!
Hmmmm I wonder if its too late to start some for dinner


----------



## middie (Sep 6, 2008)

I can't be the ONLY one on this sight who doesnt make their own bread

Nope I make the people at work make bread for me lol


----------



## kadesma (Sep 6, 2008)

Very nice...A beautiful loaf

Another bread baker for the group...YEAH!!!!

kadesma


----------



## deelady (Sep 6, 2008)

Hey we can all open up a chain of bakerys around the states! DC Bakery!


----------



## JoeV (Sep 6, 2008)

deelady said:


> Hey we can all open up a chain of bakerys around the states! DC Bakery!



NOT ME! I already have a business, and baking is my _HOBBY_ that I enjoy. Bakeries  open early in the morning so you can buy fresh bread, which means someone _WORKED_ all night so you could enjoy it. As for me, I'll sleep during the night and bake during the day when I have time. I'll come visit your bakeries and buy some of your goodies.

Joe


----------



## deelady (Sep 6, 2008)

Can't say I blame you on that one Joe! I wouldn't last long myself working the graveyard!
But my DF and I are contiplating opening a coffee/pannini shop in the future


----------



## deelady (Sep 6, 2008)

Well I did it too!!!! 
It came out very tasty, and after her 3rd piece my DD was still asking for more!


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 6, 2008)

AWESOME


----------



## deelady (Sep 6, 2008)

Thank you! Thank you....I owe it all to you!!


----------



## JoeV (Sep 6, 2008)

Magnificent! Pass the butter, please... Oh, and you might as well start making another loaf, this one's almost gone!

Joe


----------



## deelady (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks Joe! And youd better believe I used butter on it, right fresh and hot out of the oven I cut a slice and slathered it! YUM!

But I have two questions, how come even though I ziplocked it, the bread seemed to dry out quite a bit a couple of hours later....? It started out the outside crunchy and the inside perfect and soft,  Its still edible and the flavor is still great but it seems alot dryer?
Also how do you get a bread to have more holes in the center, is that just a different kind of bread altogether? This seemed more like a white bread. I guess I was expecting more of a french bread....


----------



## JoeV (Sep 6, 2008)

I haven't seen the recipe for this bread (would someone please PM it to me? Thanks!), but the first thing that comes to mind regarding dryness is the absence of any butter or oil. 

Both pictures of this bread show it as being a low loaf when baked. It's almost as if it needs more liquid, especially since Kat said her's was heavy/dense. Hydration affects the outcome of the bread, but I'm sure someone with more experience than me can contribute to this diagnosis. I'll get back after reviewing the recipe.

Joe


----------



## JoeV (Sep 7, 2008)

Ok, I looked over the recipe, and the first thing that jumped out to me was the yeast. The recipe calls for Active Dry Yeast, but they say to just mix it with the dry ingredients rather than to proof it in the warm water which most recipes describe. Also, the proofing times seem to be too short, especially with using Active Dry Yeast.

If it were me, I would use 1-1/2 t *Instant Yeast* incorporated with the dry ingredients, then cover and allow to proof for 1 hour or until doubled in size (or mix the Active Dry Yeast with the warm water and allow to proof until foamy, about 10-15 minutes). After shaping the loaf, cover and allow to rise for 1 hour or until doubled in size. The hydration looks fine, I just think the problem is with the yeast anbd its prep.

Here's a good recipe that I've modified and makes 2 loaves of Italian Bread that everyone loves. It's not really very different than the Pillsbury recipe, but it's different enough. Below the recipe is a picture of how it comes out.

Basic Italian Bread

Ingredients:
2 Cups water, lukewarm  (16 oz.)
2 ½ teaspoons Instant Yeast
5 3/4 Cups bread flour (1# 13 oz.)
1 Tablespoon dark brown sugar (Regular brown sugar works fine)
2 Tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil
1 Tablespoon salt
1 Egg white, lightly beaten
2 Tablespoons sesame seeds

Directions:
Mix flour, salt and yeast in a bowl and blend ingredients so they mix well. Using a dough hook attachment, add the flour and brown sugar to the water and mix on low speed until the dough starts to form. Drizzle the oil into the dough and beat on medium speed for 8 to 10 minutes, or until a smooth, firm, elastic dough is formed. (At this point I take it out and hand knead, adding flour if needed, for 5 minutes or until I’m happy with the texture of the dough. You want it smooth, not sticky.)
Transfer the dough to a lightly oiled bowl and spray the dough with a thin coating of cooking spray. Wrap the bowl with plastic wrap (I use plastic shopping bags instead of wasting plastic wrap. Put the bowl in the bag and tuck the handles underneath to keep out any breeze) and set aside to proof in a warm, draft-free place for 1 to 1-1/2 hours or until doubled in size. Remove the plastic wrap (bag), punch down and flatten the rounded dough with the heel of your hand, and split into two equal pieces. Roll the dough up tightly, sealing the seam well. The dough should be elongated and oval-shaped, with tapered and rounded (not pointed) ends.
Preheat the oven lined with a pizza stone to 400° F. Alternately, an inverted baking sheet may be used in place of a pizza stone.
Place the dough on a baker's peel heavily dusted with semolina flour, or cornmeal, or alternately on an inverted baking sheet. (I use parchment paper on my peel dusted with cornmeal, so I can slide it all onto my pizza stone) Allow the dough to proof, loosely covered with sprayed plastic (I cut up the bag) and a dishtowel, for about one hour, or until doubled in size. Brush the dough with the egg white and sprinkle the sesame seeds over the top. Using a razor blade or sharp knife, score 3 (1/4-inch deep) slashes across the top of the dough at a 45 degree angle.
Spray the dough with water from a water bottle and place in the oven on the baking stone. Immediately close the oven and bake for 3 minutes. Open the oven door and spray the dough again with the water bottle. Close the oven door and bake for an additional 3 minutes before spraying the dough for a third time (the spraying of the dough will ensure a crisp golden brown crust). Bake the dough for 30 minutes, or until a hollow thud is heard when the bread is whacked with the bowl of a wooden spoon. Bread should have internal temperature of at least 200° F. Allow the bread to cool slightly on a wire rack before serving.







This is the same recipe, but I braided one of the loaves.

Joe


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 7, 2008)

Looks great, Kathe. Now all you need is a bowl of mussels to go with it. lol


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 7, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Looks great, Kathe. Now all you need is a bowl of mussels to go with it. lol


 
Thats your department Jeeks!!!


----------



## GrantsKat (Sep 7, 2008)

deelady said:


> Thanks Joe! And youd better believe I used butter on it, right fresh and hot out of the oven I cut a slice and slathered it! YUM!
> 
> But I have two questions, how come even though I ziplocked it, the bread seemed to dry out quite a bit a couple of hours later....? It started out the outside crunchy and the inside perfect and soft, Its still edible and the flavor is still great but it seems alot dryer?
> Also how do you get a bread to have more holes in the center, is that just a different kind of bread altogether? This seemed more like a white bread. I guess I was expecting more of a french bread....


 
Hey deelady, the same thing happened with my bread. I believe this recipe is designed to make a denser/heavier bread. I will PM you my recipe for the breadsticks, its a lighter dough. Of course Joe is a master at bread making, so you could just make his


----------



## deelady (Sep 7, 2008)

Like I said we had NO problem eating it! In fact my DD was asking for more "bed" at 8:00 at night! I would love the breadstick recipe, thanks Kat.
And thank you Joe for your recipe and suggestions! I love the braided look!
I also have a white bread recipe tucked away somewhere that was my mothers that I would like to try some day...I was told it was always requested for her to make it for any special occasions  Once I have TNT it I would gladly post it, unless you would like to veiw it sooner....? Just let me know.


----------



## JoeV (Sep 8, 2008)

deelady said:


> Once I have TNT it I would gladly post it, unless you would like to veiw it sooner....? Just let me know.



Don't keep us on pins & needles, you can post the recipe and we can play with it also. Pleeeeeeeeeze?

Joe


----------



## deelady (Sep 8, 2008)

Well gee, now that I said it and went to go get it in the file I thought it was in..now I can't find it!  I always come accross this paper but now that I want it, it is no where to be found!
So I guess you'll have to stay on pins and needles till I can figure out what I did with it!.......sorry. I'll post it asap!


----------



## JoeV (Sep 9, 2008)

deelady said:


> Well gee, now that I said it and went to go get it in the file I thought it was in..now I can't find it!  I always come accross this paper but now that I want it, it is no where to be found!
> So I guess you'll have to stay on pins and needles till I can figure out what I did with it!.......sorry. I'll post it asap!


No problem deelady, I know you'll find it in the last place you look for it.


----------



## deelady (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah knowing me lately probably the freezer or my sock drawer....


----------



## suziquzie (Sep 9, 2008)

deelady said:


> Yeah knowing me lately probably the freezer or my sock drawer....


 
Hey, never discount an odd drawer....
Couldn't find the kitchen tv remote for 3 weeks. Tore apart the kids rooms... that usually where it runs to..... 
Finally found it under the Saran wrap in the drawer with the wrapping up stuff yesterday! 
DUH!


----------



## Mama (Sep 10, 2008)

suziquzie said:


> Hey, never discount an odd drawer....
> Couldn't find the kitchen tv remote for 3 weeks. Tore apart the kids rooms... that usually where it runs to.....
> Finally found it under the Saran wrap in the drawer with the wrapping up stuff yesterday!
> DUH!


 
Well see there....you should have looked there first!


----------



## deelady (Sep 13, 2008)

I found it, I found it!! I found my mother's recipe!! It was actually in a very safe place after all! I found it in my emergency file of important documents we would need to grab first in case we had to leave quickly for some reason (fire, ect...) who would have thunk it that I was actually organized with something!! lol  
Well I'll post it for you later after my monster goes to bed...can't do anything for more than 2 minutes when she is up!!


Yeah, I'm so happy


----------

